# Need Help, Fish Finder



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am looking into buying a fish finder. Looking for something relatively inexpensive, right around 150 bucks. It will just be for small lakes and reservoir, preferably portable. What should I look at when buying one? I was looking at this one....any thoughts? Thanks in advance.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Humm...ducts&Ntt=fish+finder&x=0&y=0&Ntt=fish+finder


----------



## catfishingforfun (Jul 22, 2008)

I have the cuda 300 portable. It runs off 8 AA batteries and has suction cup transducer. It will give you depth, water temp, and mark fish. It does not burn through batteries the way i thought it would. If you want to hook it to a 12v battery you can just make sure when you order it that you dont order the one that comes with the power pack. For the money and for a beginner I am happy with the results. We use it more for depth and structure than to mark fish.

Steve


----------



## RadiantBurrito (Aug 31, 2010)

Anybody, any advice?


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Bought one last night, thanks for looking though.


----------

